# Meteor PAYG in NI - Roaming Charges?



## Slim (10 May 2010)

Hi

My daughter is at college in Belfast. She says it costs her 25 c on her Meteor pay as you go phone to receive calls from us! We phone her from the landline which is Perlico or the mobiles which are Vodaone.

What is the most economical way to arrange this? I am open to changing networks. Thanks,

Slim


----------



## foxylady (11 May 2010)

I was with o2 and they were the same, I would imagine the others are too .


----------



## Crunchie (12 May 2010)

It might be worth looking at her changing to Vodafone.

"Calls from UK are local calls. In the UK, Passport offers even better value  – you simply pay the same per-minute rate as you do at home with no connection fee. Receiving calls is free."

See link

http://www.vodafone.ie/planscosts/prepay/roaming/passport/


----------



## dave28 (12 May 2010)

If she selects T-Mobile in N.I. she will recieve calls free
Also, if you use a Meteor Pay as you go and top up by at least €20 every 30 days, calls to her will be "free"


----------



## Slim (12 May 2010)

Many thanks all. It seems this might be the  easiest solution:


----------

